# August 30th PCD - Tail of the Dragon?



## nd89sc88 (Feb 21, 2003)

Will be doing PCD August 30th and picking up my Jet Black 2013 128i. Production is done and should be on boat soon, if not already. The wait is killing me! 

Any other Fest members going to be there at same time?

Anyway, I know that my wife and I want to drive the Tail of the Dragon road on our way home, but not sure whether it is reasonable to do it the same day as delivery (Friday), or if we should stop beforehand and do it first thing Saturday morning. Any advice regarding distance from BMW Delivery Center (time rather than distance)? And what time can we expect to be done with delivery? I'm not planning on doing the SUV part of the PCD as it doesn't interest me in the least.

Along same lines, any suggestions for accommodations and/or dining options in the area of the Tail of the Dragon? Especially looking for suggestions if we stop short of the road on Friday night. If we drive the Tail on Friday evening, then I'm thinking we'll stay at a B&B in Maryville, TN. 

Thanks in advance,
Bill


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Google says it's 3 hours between the performance center and the tail of the dragon. The route takes you through Asheville which would be a good place to stop for the night (before or after). There is also an inn on the Blue Ridge Parkway, I think it's at Pisgah, you could go to. Asheville is a good sized town, of course, while the inn on the parkway would be in the middle of nowhere. Depends on what you like. Outside of Asheville there isn't much in the way of cities but there are lots of small hotels and B&Bs. I'd probably do the Pisgah Inn (I think that's the name).

You should be able to leave after lunch but it would be good to check with the Performnce Center for the schedule that day. I left around 2 which would put you at the dragon around 5pm. Hotel probably around 8pm. That's a long day but doable. It shouldn't be dark until about 9pm.

Jim


----------



## Arasirsul (Mar 2, 2013)

Deal's Gap's become so crowded lately that the fun part's no longer driving it, IMHO-- it's seeing all the various vehicles that have come to drive it, particularly if you're also fascinated by motorcycles. I'd say Saturday morning's a better bet, as there should be more interesting stuff to see.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

My son and I drove the dragon on labor day in 2009. There was lots of traffic but we got a couple miles without constraint on the return trip. The harleys are the worst. They cannot corner at all. We saw one try and he went off the side. His buddies had to help him back up. He grounded a peg still going slow. On the way back the first traffic we saw was a sport bike going only a little slower than I wanted to. He also pulled over when he could. I agree it was interesting to see the other cars, however, but I wanted some time to enjoy the turns. Even on a holiday we got a chance to run a little.

Be sure and check out the websites after you go. We bought a few pictures from photographers along the route.

Jim


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

I drove the dragon on July 12, 2010 (Monday) after picking up my car from the PCD. I probably hit the dragon about 4-5PM and let me tell you, I maybe came up on one car and probably only 5 car's passed me in the other direction. Just a fantastic drive. Really to me though US28 (Fontana rd) that runs along the Cheoah lake before you get to the Dragon was better than the Dragon itself. It was more open and more of sweeping 3rd gear turns than tight twisty's like US129 (i.e. the Dragon) 

Just an absolute blast to drive getting reunited with my car on that warm Monday afternoon with sunroof open and windows down to hear that silky smooth inline 6 hit about 4500-6000RPM along the twistys. 

:drive:

I have a little video that I took with my phone - I'll try to upload that soon.


----------



## Seekup (Jun 15, 2007)

*Cherohala Skyway*

Don't miss the Cherohala Skyway. I like it better than the Tail because of the higher speed and scenery. Have fun!

http://www.cherohala.org/


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

I did the Dragon in my 135i the day after my PCD... and had a GREAT time doing it. I got out of the PC at about 3:30 or 4 which was after chilling at the museum and taking in the awesomeness of the day. I drove up 276 (which was a gorgeous drive) from Greenville to Waynesville, NC where I had dinner. This would be a good spot to stay before a trip up the Dragon in my opinion... but I decided I was going to hit up the Dragon EARLY so (a) I could get on the road to home and (b) so anyone insane enough to be out on a motorcycle on December 1st wouldn't get in my way . As a result, I ended up driving down 19 to Robbinsville where I stayed the night in a little motel. In hindsight I might have decided to stay in Waynesville instead because it's a bigger town with nicer hotels! Still an hour's drive or so though. Robbinsville is basically right at the base of both the Dragon and the Cherohala Skyway.

Here is the video of the run I did up the Dragon, North.

I then drove the Dragon South (failed miserably to get usable video of that) and then went to a coffee shop in Robbinsville for breakfast. After that, I hit up the Cherohala skyway (video) into Tennessee, filled up with gas and hit the highway home. All in all, just about the best way to welcome my new 135i into my life


----------

